# Sunbeam window air conditioner



## lazydaize23 (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a Sunbeam window air conditioner that will not drain the condensed water out of it. It drains inside on the wall. So I guess the drain plug is clogged. But does anyone know where that would be located? And if you do how do I unclog it? I have had to take the front panel off and get the water out with a turkey baster. If I don't it drips on my floor. Help!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

The A/C is supposed to have a slight pitch so the water goes outside. 
The drain opening should be easy to find. Use a coat hanger wire to unclog. You might be able to do this without taking off the A/C housing.

I think that some units don't use a drain, they somehow evaporate the condensate fast enough to keep up. These units are supposed to be level.


----------

